
Seventeenth-Century Tunnel in Mexico Preserves Pre-Contact Artwork - Thevet
https://www.archaeology.org/news/8134-191024-mexico-tunnel-images
======
droithomme
Here's a good article explaining in detail these dike and other water control
systems engineered by the Mexica. Really impressive.

[https://www.mexicolore.co.uk/aztecs/home/water-in-valley-
of-...](https://www.mexicolore.co.uk/aztecs/home/water-in-valley-of-mexico)

Also explains why Cortés destroyed them: it was to destroy their fresh water
supply during a siege.

------
azinman2
Where are the Images?

~~~
joveian
There is one image at Mexico News Daily:

[https://mexiconewsdaily.com/news/archaeologists-find-
tunnel-...](https://mexiconewsdaily.com/news/archaeologists-find-tunnel-with-
pre-hispanic-images/)

This is almost just blogspam except for the additional archology.org link at
the end:

[https://www.archaeology.org/issues/138-1407/features/2173-me...](https://www.archaeology.org/issues/138-1407/features/2173-mexico-
city-aztec-buried-world)

IMO the link should be changed to the Mexico News Daily article.

